# «Μαμά, μην κριντζάρεις» – Τι ελληνικά μιλάνε οι νέοι σήμερα;



## cougr (Nov 17, 2022)

Τι γλώσσα μιλάνε οι ψηφιακοί ιθαγενείς; Ποια η επίδραση της επικαιρότητας και ποιος o ρόλος των social media; Ο Γιώργος Ξυδόπουλος, καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών, η Αθηνά Σοκόλη, επικεφαλής του ομώνυμου εκδοτικού Οίκου και η κοινωνιολόγος-ερευνήτρια Κατερίνα Φιτσιάλου μιλούν στην «Κ»​








«Μαμά, μην κριντζάρεις» – Τι ελληνικά μιλάνε οι νέοι σήμερα;


Τι γλώσσα μιλάνε οι ψηφιακοί ιθαγενείς; Ποια η επίδραση της επικαιρότητας και ποιος o ρόλος των social media; Ο Γιώργος Ξυδόπουλος, καθηγητής Γλωσσολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Πατρών, η Αθηνά Σοκόλη, επικεφαλής του ομώνυμου εκδοτικού Οίκου και η κοινωνιολόγος-ερευνήτρια Κατερίνα Φιτσιάλου μιλούν...




www.kathimerini.gr


----------



## Marinos (Nov 17, 2022)

Διαβάζω στο άρθρο:


> *Φασαία*: Η τύπισσα που φοράει καρό πουκάμισα, καπνίζει στριφτό και συναναστρέφεται με άλλους φασαίους.


Χμμμ... Μπορούσαν να το χτενίσουν λίγο παραπάνω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 19, 2022)

Στο μεταξύ ο όρος "ψηφιακοί ιθαγενείς" εδώ που είμαι εγώ θεωρείται ανακριβής και δεν τον χρησιμοποιούμε στην εκπαίδευση πλέον, αντιθέτως συζητάμε για το digital divide, το ψηφιακό χάσμα που προκύπτει από άνιση πρόσβαση στην τεχνολογία, που το είδαμε με την πανδημία, και που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ελλιπή διδασκαλία της χρήσης της τεχνολογίας γιατί νομίζουμε ότι "ήδη τα ξέρουν όλα". 
Στην Ελλάδα οι πανεπιστημιακοί μάλλον δεν το έχουν πάρει ακόμα χαμπάρι. Βέβαια ι να πεις όταν ο πανεπιστημιακός λέει ότι δεν μπορούν να συγκεντρωθούν πάνω από είκοσι λεπτά οι φοιτητές και είναι αναγκασμένος να δημιουργεί μαθήματα που να αλλάζουν κάθε είκοσι λεπτά. Την ασχετοσύνη του δείχνει, γιατί αυτό με τα είκοσι λεπτά το ξέρω εδώ και 30 χρόνια, ότι ο μέσος άνθρωπος δεν μπορεί να συγκεντρωθεί πάνω από είκοσι λεπτά και όταν διδάσκεις πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι ανά είκοσι λεπτά περίπου για να διατηρήσεις το ενδιαφέρον. Έχει ξεχάσει φαίνεται ότι όταν ήταν ο ίδιος φοιτητής έριχνε ύπνους στις βαρετές διαλέξεις. Βέβαια ο άνθωπος δεν φαίνεται να έχει χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ greeklish, ενώ εγώ π.χ. τα πρώτα χρόνια που χρησιμοποιουσα υπολογιστή μόνο έτσι έγραφα ελληνικά, γιατί δεν υπήρχε ελληνική γραμματοσειρά. Και δεν υπηρχε ούτε στα κινητά. Και πριν από μένα τα τέλεξ που έστελναν μεταξύ τους οι επιχειρήσεις έτσι ήταν γραμμένα. 
Όσο για το παιδί του δημοτικού του '70 που ξέρει το ένα εκατομμυριοστό του σημερινού παιδιού, δεν πείθομαι. Πιστεύω ότι ξέρει την ίδια ποσότητα αλλά σε διαφορετικά αντικείμενα. Κι αυτό γιατί ο εγκέφαλος του μέσου παιδιού έντεκα-δώδεκα ετών είναι ο ίδιος και σήμερα και το 1970 και το 1870. Αυτό που αλλάζει είναι αυτά που μαθαίνει. 
Συγχωρήστε μου τη γκρίνια αλλά, όταν διαβάζω συνεντεύξεις πανεπιστημιακών που λένε βλακείες, βγαίνω από τα ρούχα μου γιατί αυτοί πληρώνονται από τους φόρους μου.


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2022)

Marinos said:


> Διαβάζω στο άρθρο:
> 
> Χμμμ... Μπορούσαν να το χτενίσουν λίγο παραπάνω.



Αλήθεια, τι θα πει φασαίος και φασαία;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 20, 2022)

Φασαίος, μου είχε εξηγήσει η κόρη, είναι αυτός που πηγαίνει σε διάφορες εκδηλώσεις, διαμαρτυρίες, διαδηλώσεις, συναυλίες κλπ αλλά όχι από πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον, για χαβαλέ, για τη φάση δηλαδή.

Είναι βλέπω παλιότερη η λέξη απ' όσο νόμιζα: https://www.slang.gr/definition/28145-fasaios


----------



## Marinos (Nov 20, 2022)

Εδώ το εξηγεί ωραία και ο Κουραφέλκυθρος:








7 ορισμοί για τον φασαίο, το μεγάλο μυστήριο της εποχής μας - Skra punk


Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, αν ζείτε στην Ελλάδα τα τελευταία χρόνια θα έχετε προσέξει την κατακόρυφη αύξηση της χρήσης της λέξης «φάση» και όλων των παράγωγών της (φασούλα, φασάρα, φα-, κ.ο.κ)....




skra-punk.com


----------

